# Wanted it. Tried it. Meh



## Barbara L (Aug 25, 2012)

Is there a food that you have always wanted to try, then when you did, it didn't meet your expectations, or it was okay but you could take it or leave it?

For me the latest food in this category is lox. I have always heard about lox and bagels, so when I saw some at the store the other day I got it. I can't eat bagels right now, but I had some cream cheese and decided just to have that with it. It was actually pretty good, but I decided it wasn't good enough to spend that much money on. I may try it again someday, but it won't be a regular for us.


----------



## chopper (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm not really into lox either. I tried coffee again (I love the way it smells and have never liked the taste). Instill don't like coffee. I thought maybe I would grow old enough to like it. . yuck!!!
I didn't like cheesecake as a kid (I know, it's hard to believe). As a young adult I tried it again and feel into a love that will never die. . Yum!!!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 25, 2012)

I wanted to try asparagus as I never had tried it...but didnt like it and wont have it again...also Tofu...YUK!


----------



## chopper (Aug 25, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> I wanted to try asparagus as I never had tried it...but didnt like it and wont have it again...also Tofu...YUK!



Did you try it raw or cooked?  I could never eat the canned Asparagus. It is a mushy mess.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 25, 2012)

We tried it both ways Chopper...just didnt like the taste, the texture was okay, just not the taste for me


----------



## taxlady (Aug 25, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> I wanted to try asparagus as I never had tried it...but didnt like it and wont have it again...also Tofu...YUK!


Tofu is kind of bland. It's supposed to be in a dish where it can absorb flavours. Give it a try at a Chinese restaurant, where they may call it bean curd. They have been using it for a long time and know how to make it taste good.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 25, 2012)

Yes that is a good idea Taxy, they would make it just right I have no doubt


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 25, 2012)

For me it was caviar, nasty stuff! 

Next on the list is ugli fruit or jicama.

It seems like as I have gotten older I am happiest with the foods I grew up with.


----------



## Addie (Aug 25, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> For me it was caviar, nasty stuff!
> 
> Next on the list is ugli fruit or jicama.
> 
> It seems like as I have gotten older *I am happiest with the foods I grew up with*.


 
I am with you on that. I want my comfort foods. Homemade beef stew, chicken noodle soup, chicken and dumplings, meatloaf. There is nothing like coming home in the cold of winter and having a hot bowl of beef stew waiting for you. In the summer it would have to be homemade potato salad, coleslaw and meat of your choice. When I am hungry and tired, I don't want you experimenting on me with some food I have never had or can't pronounce. I am williing to try different fruits though.


----------



## Claire (Aug 25, 2012)

For me it is revisiting childhood favorites and going, "What did I ever see in it?"  Immediately coming to mind are Kraft mac & cheese (the kind with the powdered cheese) and Chung King (or was it La Choy) canned "Chinese" food, the kind that came in two or three cans taped together.  I loved these as a child.  Oh, and my first stroganof was Hamburger Helper.  I tried these again as a sort of joke and what a disaster.  They're awful!


----------



## Siegal (Aug 25, 2012)

I love lox! When I was pregnant I ate bagels cream cheese tomatoes onion capers lox every day! It was expensive I'm sure but what a pregnant woman wants a pregnant woman gets. 

I tried pork rinds not too long ago. Thought they would be better I guess as they were so big 10
Yrs ago.


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 25, 2012)

Barbara L said:


> Is there a food that you have always wanted to try, then when you did, it didn't meet your expectations, or it was okay but you could take it or leave it?
> 
> For me the latest food in this category is lox. I have always heard about lox and bagels, so when I saw some at the store the other day I got it. I can't eat bagels right now, but I had some cream cheese and decided just to have that with it. It was actually pretty good, but I decided it wasn't good enough to spend that much money on. I may try it again someday, but it won't be a regular for us.


The going price for Scottish cold smoked salmon is about $40 per pound.  My wife and I split 1/4 lb for breakfast the other day and it was worth every penny.  While price is no guarantee of quality, it's unlikely that good quality smoked salmon can be acquired for under $30 per pound.
http://www.mackenzieltd.com/


----------



## tinlizzie (Aug 25, 2012)

I  finally tried Buffalo chicken wings at a restaurant -- Your "meh" is the perfect word to use on these occasions, Barb.  They were OK, but I wished I had ordered something else.

One thing I tried that I was sure I wouldn't like but did was oven-roasted brussels sprouts.


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 25, 2012)

The sun dried oil packed tomatoes we tried were too salty for us.


----------



## Addie (Aug 25, 2012)

Claire said:


> For me it is revisiting childhood favorites and going, "What did I ever see in it?" Immediately coming to mind are Kraft mac & cheese (the kind with the powdered cheese) and Chung King (or was it La Choy) canned "Chinese" food, the kind that came in two or three cans taped together. I loved these as a child. Oh, and my first stroganof was *Hamburger Helper*. I tried these again as a sort of joke and what a disaster. They're awful!


 
I tried it once and it was so salty. I had to spit out the first mouthful. Horrible. And I used to feed that to my kids? My son came by at just the right time. He took a mouthful and went home. Tossed out the boxes he had in his cabinet.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 25, 2012)

Sun-dried tomatoes - meh

Truffles - yech. There's a nice restaurant near us that has great food, but they put shaved truffles on the lobster mac 'n cheese. Tastes like dirt to me.

My mom used to make a pork roast one night, then chop suey with the leftovers and canned Chinese veggies. I think there was a recipe for a sauce on the can. I used to love it growing up, but now I make my own sauces and use fresh veggies. Still a good use for leftovers, though.


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 25, 2012)

GotGarlic said:


> Sun-dried tomatoes - meh
> 
> *Truffles - yech*. There's a nice restaurant near us that has great food, but they put shaved truffles on the lobster mac 'n cheese. Tastes like dirt to me.
> 
> My mom used to make a pork roast one night, then chop suey with the leftovers and canned Chinese veggies. I think there was a recipe for a sauce on the can. I used to love it growing up, but now I make my own sauces and use fresh veggies. Still a good use for leftovers, though.


I've eaten some quite tasty pate foie gras that contained black truffles.
Some red beets and morel mushrooms have an earthy flavor that could be uncharitably described as tasting like dirt.


----------



## Merlot (Aug 25, 2012)

I have tried to like coffee but I just can't do it.  I can't even stand the drinks that people say taste more like a shake then coffee, that bitter taste just sticks with me.  

I still love my Kraft mac and cheese!


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 25, 2012)

Merlot said:


> I have tried to like coffee but I just can't do it.  I can't even stand the drinks that people say taste more like a shake then coffee, that bitter taste just sticks with me.
> 
> I still love my Kraft mac and cheese!


Do you also dislike beer?


----------



## Addie (Aug 25, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> The sun dried oil packed tomatoes we tried were too salty for us.


 
I found them too salty also and very tough to chew. They were in olive oil. They will never be in my pantry. Yuk!


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 25, 2012)

When I was a kid I was allergic to cooked tomatoes.  Therefore, I wasn't given ketchup on anything, or tomato based sauces.  While I love a good marinara now, ketchup is something I just can't get a taste for.  DH loves it on everything and goes through Costco bottles! 

I used to love crab, lobster and scallops; however now I really don't care if I have them or not.  Shrimp and  prawns are still high on my list, depending on how they are cooked.


----------



## bakechef (Aug 25, 2012)

Someone gave me Vienna sausages as a kid and I loved them.  I would beg my mom for them and she would give in once in a while and get me a can even thought she couldn't stand the sight of them.  The thought of them today makes me a bit queezy....

I think that I may be one of those people that has more tastebuds.  I can drink coffee, but only light roasts and only with cream.  I can taste even slight differences in coffee, give me maxwell house or folgers and I can taste a huge difference.  I can't really drink Starbucks, too bitter.  I cannot tolerate beer, and a wine has to be very mild for me to be able to tolerate it.  I know people that just buy whatever coffee is on sale and can't taste a difference.  I get lattes at It's a Grind coffee house and they are so delicious, very smooth, strong flavor with very low acidity, they are robust but no bitterness at all.

For me lobster was a big let down.  I grew up in Maine and didn't try lobster until I was an adult, my family loves it and my brother-in-law was a lobster fisherman, so we got lots of free ones.  I didn't enjoy it at all.  I can't really stand the taste or smell of any seafood though.


----------



## Cerise (Aug 25, 2012)

What does "meh" stand for?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 25, 2012)

Cerise said:


> What does "meh" stand for?



Urban Dictionary: meh


----------



## Cerise (Aug 25, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Urban Dictionary: meh


 
Thank you.


----------



## Addie (Aug 25, 2012)

bakechef said:


> For me lobster was a big let down. I grew up in Maine and didn't try lobster until I was an adult, my family loves it and my brother-in-law was a lobster fisherman, so we got lots of free ones. I didn't enjoy it at all. I can't really stand the taste or smell of any seafood though.


 
My husband was a commercial fisherman. He would bring home lobsters all the time. Once he brought home 16 lobsters. I put them in the large crisper drawer in the bottom of the fridge. Forgot all about them Until they started to smell. They were all dead. The neighbors wanted to run me out of town. 

I am lobstered out. Had them all the time as a kid. Then my daughter thinking she was doing something nice for me would buy one for me when she was having dinner on the patio. The yacht club that the family belongs to has a big lobster fest every summer. When I go, I tell them "No lobster" Each person gets two. Other folks tell me "why didn't you take them and give them to someone that eats them." But I do take some of the bodies and shells home and make a seafood stock with them.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 25, 2012)

I actually like sun dried tomatoes


----------



## jharris (Aug 25, 2012)

Sea urchin ugh!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 25, 2012)

I have never tried that, pretty bad huh?


----------



## jharris (Aug 25, 2012)

To be honest I've only had it once while sampling sushi. I didn't care for it at all.

I was watching extreme chef the other night and it was one of the ingredients.

Combined with other textures and flavors I might give it another shot but definitely not a fave of mine.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 25, 2012)

We dont have Extreme Chef here...I may see if it is on Hula...it looks good


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 25, 2012)

jharris said:
			
		

> Sea urchin ugh!



Timothy, a now deceased member who was a dedicated sushi fan (and had a dedicated sushi fridge and equipment, he was quite the character, but we loved him), also said sea urchin disgusted him.  

Meh for me is the sushi/sashimi at the local Chinese buffet place. It's so pretty, but no flavor.  And the New Zealand green lipped mussels, meh.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 25, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> I wanted to try asparagus as I never had tried it...but didnt like it and wont have it again...also Tofu...YUK!


 Why Kylie yuking at asparagus?  Shame on you. I roast mine in evoo after I wrap it in prosciutto and as it comes out of the oven  shave parm over the top and  I like to sprinkle the whole mess with evoo and white balsamic  . Give it one more try there girl
kades


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 25, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Timothy, a now deceased member who was a dedicated sushi fan (and had a dedicated sushi fridge and equipment, he was quite the character, but we loved him), also said sea urchin disgusted him.
> 
> Meh for me is the sushi/sashimi at the local Chinese buffet place. It's so pretty, but no flavor.  And the New Zealand green lipped mussels, meh.


Thanks for the memory of Timothy, DL.  He was one of a kind. I actually think of him every time I use my bento box or eat sushi.  It's amazing how someone can affect your life even though you never really met them (in person).


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 25, 2012)

jharris said:


> Sea urchin ugh!


I'm with you. To make matters worse, the restaurant where I tried it served it with a raw quail egg on top. I can eat almost anything you put in front of me, but this dish made me gag.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 25, 2012)

I had heard all kinds of good about raw oysters. Meh. Doesn't gross me out, but kinda bland and the texture leaves plenty to be desired.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 26, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Why Kylie yuking at asparagus?  Shame on you. I roast mine in evoo after I wrap it in prosciutto and as it comes out of the oven  shave parm over the top and  I like to sprinkle the whole mess with evoo and white balsamic  . Give it one more try there girl
> kades





Now having it that way does make it sound tempting I must say, but it is still yukky on its own just boiled


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 26, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Now having it that way does make it sound tempting I must say, but it is still yukky on its own just boiled



I will give it a go like that as it does sound nice, thanks for sharing Kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 26, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> I'm with you. To make matters worse, the restaurant where I tried it served it with a raw quail egg on top. I can eat almost anything you put in front of me, but this dish made me gag.



That sounds plain awful


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 26, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Now having it that way does make it sound tempting I must say, but it is still yukky on its own just boiled



Boiled?  No, just steam, roast or lightly sauté.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 26, 2012)

Sorry, I meant steamed Fiona 

Yes frying in oil would be nice with some cheese sauce on top maybe


----------



## Hoot (Aug 26, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I had heard all kinds of good about raw oysters. Meh. Doesn't gross me out, but kinda bland and the texture leaves plenty to be desired.


It is amazing how much difference there is in oysters. Location seems to be everything! The oysters that come from the Chesapeake Bay are much milder than the ones from Swans Quarter (my personal preference). I reckon the same is true all over the world.


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 26, 2012)

Nutella.  I wanted to try it for the longest time, thinking it was a hazelnut spread.  I finally bought some (expensive) and found it tasted like a kind of thin and very bad chocolate sauce.  I won't waste my money again, and no, I wasn't able to use it up.  I threw it away after trying several times.


----------



## Claire (Aug 26, 2012)

Addie said:


> I tried it once and it was so salty. I had to spit out the first mouthful. Horrible. And I used to feed that to my kids? My son came by at just the right time. He took a mouthful and went home. Tossed out the boxes he had in his cabinet.



On top of it, it's ridiculous to look at the ingredients and realize you can do the same thing quite easily out of your pantry and it will taste good.  The hamburger helper stroganof did, though, inspire me to make stroganof -- the real thing -- for my family, and it is still one of my biggest hits all around.  My mom used to buy these things (she was mostly a cook-from-scratch person) when we went on camping trips and cookouts weren't an option for weather.  Or when we were moving from station-to-station, living in cheap motel rooms and she was feeding us from her trusty electric skillet and her percolator (which she never made coffee in, just used it to boil water).  

I really hope your son didn't toss them out, but donated to a food bank.  Even hamburger helper is better than an empty tummy!


----------



## chopper (Aug 26, 2012)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Why Kylie yuking at asparagus?  Shame on you. I roast mine in evoo after I wrap it in prosciutto and as it comes out of the oven  shave parm over the top and  I like to sprinkle the whole mess with evoo and white balsamic  . Give it one more try there girl
> kades



You can wrap it in bacon too!  Babetoo taught me to wrap it in puff pastry too. Yum!


----------



## chopper (Aug 26, 2012)

Zhizara said:
			
		

> Nutella.  I wanted to try it for the longest time, thinking it was a hazelnut spread.  I finally bought some (expensive) and found it tasted like a kind of thin and very bad chocolate sauce.  I won't waste my money again, and no, I wasn't able to use it up.  I threw it away after trying several times.



Dark chocolate almond butter is good. Much better than Nutella IMHO.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 26, 2012)

*Ms*



Kylie1969 said:


> Sorry, I meant steamed Fiona
> 
> Yes frying in oil would be nice with some cheese sauce on top maybe



Y'know, I don't like steamed anything except rice  It just waters down the flavor of the ingredient. Sprinkle with evoo, S&P and roast for about 8 minutes. I use the toaster oven, since it's usually just the two of us. Drizzle with balsamic vinegar or lemon juice when it comes out and serve right away. It's best when hot.

Another meh - creme brulee. I like strong flavors and, while I rarely eat dessert, I usually want something with chocolate


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 26, 2012)

chopper said:


> Dark chocolate almond butter is good. Much better than Nutella IMHO.



I'm sure it would if that was what I was hoping for which was  a nutty change for peanut butter.  

I had no idea it had (so called) chocolate in it and that it would take over any possible taste of the nuts, and such lousy tasting chocolate at that.

Thanks for the info though, I'll have to try it.  I'll bet it would be good spread on some gingersnaps.​


----------



## Addie (Aug 26, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I had heard all kinds of good about raw oysters. Meh. Doesn't gross me out, but kinda bland and the texture leaves plenty to be desired.


 
Deep fried  or oyster stew. Now those I can fill up on. But not raw. They are also good done on the BBQ grill. Cooked right in their shell and juices. A squirt of lemon and a drop of hot sauce.


----------



## Addie (Aug 26, 2012)

Claire said:


> I really hope your son didn't toss them out, but donated to a food bank. Even hamburger helper is better than an empty tummy!


 
They went to the church food bank.


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 26, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> I'm sure it would if that was what I was hoping for which was  a nutty change for peanut butter.
> 
> I had no idea it had (so called) chocolate in it and that it would take over any possible taste of the nuts, and such lousy tasting chocolate at that.
> 
> Thanks for the info though, I'll have to try it.  I'll bet it would be good spread on some gingersnaps.​


The ingredients list should have tipped you off- lots of sweetener and vegetable oil.


----------



## chopper (Aug 26, 2012)

Zhizara said:
			
		

> I'm sure it would if that was what I was hoping for which was  a nutty change for peanut butter.
> 
> I had no idea it had (so called) chocolate in it and that it would take over any possible taste of the nuts, and such lousy tasting chocolate at that.
> 
> Thanks for the info though, I'll have to try it.  I'll bet it would be good spread on some gingersnaps.



Yes. My grandsons like it between any cookies.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 26, 2012)

Addie said:


> Deep fried  or oyster stew. Now those I can fill up on. But not raw. They are also good done on the BBQ grill. Cooked right in their shell and juices. A squirt of lemon and a drop of hot sauce.


Oh, I love cooked or smoked oysters. It's just the raw ones that are meh. Someone told me I had to try it with hot sauce.  Then I will only taste the hot sauce. What a waste of a perfectly good oyster.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 26, 2012)

taxlady said:
			
		

> Oh, I love cooked or smoked oysters. It's just the raw ones that are meh. Someone told me I had to try it with hot sauce.  Then I will only taste the hot sauce. What a waste of a perfectly good oyster.



New Orleans raw oysters rock.  Though I did get violently (and thankfully briefly) ill from a bad one years ago.


----------



## Cindercat (Aug 26, 2012)

I taste coffee once a year just to be sure I still don't like it. I used to be able to get a doctored cappoccino from Quick Trip (no other place) every couple months - more flavored creamer than coffee, but the caffeine made my heart flutter. I grew up dunking cookies in my dad's coffee & liked it. 
I still don't like beets, beer, or headcheese.
My college geography teacher brought food for every area we studied, including bagels & lox and caviar. I liked them.


----------



## Merlot (Aug 26, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> Do you also dislike beer?


 
Actually I love the taste of beer but I never to rarely drink anymore.  When I was younger before my child I had issues of of stopping once I started.     Now it isn't appealing.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 26, 2012)

I love smoked oysters. I also love them raw--but in stew--meh.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 26, 2012)

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> I love smoked oysters. I also love them raw--but in stew--meh.



+1


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 27, 2012)

I dont like oysters


----------



## qmax (Aug 27, 2012)

Funny, to each their own.

I love caviar, sea urchin and oysters.  Too bad the first two are so pricey I can't indulge often (or in the case of sea urchin, the quantity I would like).

Oysters are like ambrosia to me, especially the cold bay west coast varieties around here (kumomato, Penn Cove, etc etc etc).  I like them just about any way, but nothing is better on the half shell.  And NOT with hot sauce.  At most a squeeze of lemon or a mignonette.  Fresh, briney, absolutely essence of the sea.


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 27, 2012)

I enjoy our local oysters fried, but they're a pain to open.  Sea urchins used to be popular and not too expensive in Italy.  I've had some Russian caviar that was quite tasty at a party but could not eat as much as I wanted without offending the host.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 27, 2012)

qmax said:


> Funny, to each their own.
> 
> I love caviar, sea urchin and oysters.  Too bad the first two are so pricey I can't indulge often (or in the case of sea urchin, the quantity I would like).
> 
> Oysters are like ambrosia to me, especially the cold bay west coast varieties around here (kumomato, Penn Cove, etc etc etc).  I like them just about any way, but nothing is better on the half shell.  And NOT with hot sauce.  At most a squeeze of lemon or a mignonette.  Fresh, briney, absolutely essence of the sea.


+1 on the half-shell is my favorite with a squeeze of fresh lemon.


----------



## qmax (Aug 27, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> I enjoy our local oysters fried, but they're a pain to open.  Sea urchins used to be popular and not too expensive in Italy.  I've had some Russian caviar that was quite tasty at a party but could not eat as much as I wanted without offending the host.



I have a caviar story.  My wife is an oncology nurse.  One of her nurse friends used to sojourn to Kazakhstan every year to work with cancer kids.  She was like a celebrity there.  The local officials always gave her gifts.  A couple she passed on to us.  A local high-end vodka and a half kilo tin of Osetra caviar.  Wife and I made all the accompaniments and sat down and ate about $1200 worth of caviar in one sitting.


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 27, 2012)

qmax said:


> I have a caviar story.  My wife is an oncology nurse.  One of her nurse friends used to sojourn to Kazakhstan every year to work with cancer kids.  She was like a celebrity there.  The local officials always gave her gifts.  A couple she passed on to us.  A local high-end vodka and a half kilo tin of Osetra caviar.  Wife and I made all the accompaniments and sat down and ate about $1200 worth of caviar in one sitting.


To fully appreciate that quantity of caviar I'd prefer a few bottles of Moet to clear the palate.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 27, 2012)

I have a caviar story too.

Back in the late 70s, I worked with a friend who was a straight arrow and had very simple tastes to say the least.  He often boasted, "If it doesn't moo, I don't want to eat it."  Not culinarilly adventurous or even curious.

We worked at a very small but fast growing company.  People were coming on board so fast no one knew their co-workers very well.  The president decided to have a cocktail hour after work so folks could get acquainted with each other.  We all walked into a fabulous spread of great foods, including caviar, to enjoy with our drinks.  

As my friend related to me later, he was a little put off by all the foods he didn't recognize or refused to eat until his hungry eyes spotted the "blackberry jam".  He loaded up on it and some crackers and went off to a corner to the biggest surprise of his life!


----------



## qmax (Aug 27, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> To fully appreciate that quantity of caviar I'd prefer a few bottles of Moet to clear the palate.




We had champagne.  Not Moet, but don't recall the brand.

We also had the vodka.


----------



## qmax (Aug 27, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I have a caviar story too.
> 
> Back in the late 70s, I worked with a friend who was a straight arrow and had very simple tastes to say the least.  He often boasted, "If it doesn't moo, I don't want to eat it."  Not culinarilly adventurous or even curious.
> 
> ...



Hilarious.


----------



## jharris (Aug 27, 2012)

qmax said:
			
		

> Oysters are like ambrosia to me, especially the cold bay west coast varieties around here (kumomato, Penn Cove, etc etc etc).  I like them just about any way, but nothing is better on the half shell.  And NOT with hot sauce.  At most a squeeze of lemon or a mignonette.  Fresh, briney, absolutely essence of the sea.



I eat raw oysters with a tiny bit each of lemon and hot sauce but not enough to overpower the oyster, I think.

I'm re thinking this.

Newbie question:
What is a mignonette?



Mignonette?


----------



## qmax (Aug 27, 2012)

jharris said:


> I eat raw oysters with a tiny bit each of lemon and hot sauce but not enough to overpower the oyster, I think.
> 
> I'm re thinking this.
> 
> ...




Sort of a classic sauce to drizzle on an oyster.  Most simply, a high quality vinegar (sherry, red wine, et al) with minced shallot.

Really works well. Adds a bit of acidity.


----------



## jharris (Aug 27, 2012)

qmax said:
			
		

> I have a caviar story.  My wife is an oncology nurse.  One of her nurse friends used to sojourn to Kazakhstan every year to work with cancer kids.  She was like a celebrity there.  The local officials always gave her gifts.  A couple she passed on to us.  A local high-end vodka and a half kilo tin of Osetra caviar.  Wife and I made all the accompaniments and sat down and ate about $1200 worth of caviar in one sitting.



I've only had caviar once when I was in my early teens. I'm 53 now and the memory of it and these caviar posts has me salivating.

Caviar is a bit above my pay grade or maybe I've had other priorities but just the mention of it makes me think that I might be due for a treat.

I enjoy vodka but what other accompaniments are you referring to?

Also, how do I choose a decent caviar without breaking the bank?


----------



## jharris (Aug 27, 2012)

qmax said:
			
		

> Sort of a classic sauce to drizzle on an oyster.  Most simply, a high quality vinegar (sherry, red wine, et al) with minced shallot.
> 
> Really works well. Adds a bit of acidity.



Thank you


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 27, 2012)

qmax said:
			
		

> Sort of a classic sauce to drizzle on an oyster.  Most simply, a high quality vinegar (sherry, red wine, et al) with minced shallot.
> 
> Really works well. Adds a bit of acidity.



Don't forget the cracked black pepper!


----------



## qmax (Aug 27, 2012)

jharris said:


> I've only had caviar once when I was in my early teens. I'm 53 now and the memory of it and these caviar posts has me salivating.
> 
> Caviar is a bit above my pay grade or maybe I've had other priorities but just the mention of it makes me think that I might be due for a treat.
> 
> ...




Blini (or toast points), minced shallot of red onion, chopped hard-boiled egg, creme fraiche or sour cream.  (and the icy cold vodka).

There are some farmed, American roes, like paddlefish, that are similar.  None are particularly cheap, but not like the Russian or Iranian stuff.


----------



## chopper (Aug 27, 2012)

Caviar is probably something I will never try. Such a high price for fish eggs!  I just don't feel the need I guess.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 27, 2012)

chopper said:


> Caviar is probably something I will never try. Such a high price for fish eggs!  I just don't feel the need I guess.



I love caviar, but I do wait for wine tasting parties and the like to have the occasional nosh.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 27, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I love caviar, but I do wait for wine tasting parties and the like to have the occasional nosh.



+1

But oh, is it good!


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 27, 2012)

Sorry, but caviar is just way too salty for me.  I'd rather spend that kind of money on lobster and filet mignon.


----------



## chopper (Aug 27, 2012)

Zhizara said:
			
		

> Sorry, but caviar is just way too salty for me.  I'd rather spend that kind of money on lobster and filet mignon.



I think I would rather just have the wine. 

And...the lobster and filet mignon!!!


----------



## qmax (Aug 28, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I love caviar, but I do wait for wine tasting parties and the like to have the occasional nosh.



Same with me and business dinners.  I have only bought the Eurasian stuff once.  A domestic once also.  Then there was the half kilo someone gave me.....


----------



## qmax (Aug 28, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Sorry, I meant steamed Fiona



What is steamed Fiona?


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 28, 2012)

She's steamed when she gets mad at Shrek!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 28, 2012)

qmax said:


> What is steamed Fiona?





Zhizara said:


> She's steamed when she gets mad at Shrek!


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 28, 2012)

:Lol: It should say "I meant steamed, Fiona." And people think punctuation isn't important


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 29, 2012)

qmax said:


> What is steamed Fiona?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 29, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> She's steamed when she gets mad at Shrek!



So funny


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 29, 2012)

Taste is just too personal. I cannot imagine life wothout caviar. I used to eat it both black and red by the table spoon full out of a galon size jar back in the day. Nuttela, mmm, I wish it was kosher. 
I don't think I cared very much for aligator meat, or rocky mount oysters for that matter, a good hamburger is by far better. Sushi was nothing special when I tried for the first time, nowadays I can fetch a piece of row salmon from the fridge dip in soy sauce and enjoy it. I think any foods you do not grow up with have to kind of grow on you.


----------



## danbuter (Aug 29, 2012)

tinlizzie said:


> I  finally tried Buffalo chicken wings at a restaurant -- Your "meh" is the perfect word to use on these occasions, Barb.  They were OK, but I wished I had ordered something else.



Wings should be ordered in a hole-in-the-wall bar along with beer. Otherwise, you're missing the whole point.

--------

I tried humus not long ago, after always hearing about it. Blah. Same goes with Greek Yogurt.


----------

